

Technology does not have its own imperative - samtp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR-V6bl41zU

======
samtp
This video is a good chance for us to stop drinking our own Kool-Aid for a bit
and seriously think about the _why_ of what we are doing. What is the end
benefit to society of what we are producing and why is that benefit needed?
While Nader may sound dated, an outside perspective can be the best wake up
call to adjust our world-view.

